# Still using a standalone dash cam?



## gadgetboy (Dec 2, 2018)

The latest software update dramatically improves the dash cam capabilities both while driving and while parked with Sentry mode.

Are you still using (or planning to use) a standalone dash cam?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I had a Blackvue before the new TeslaCam updates. I find the quality of the front facing cam isn't amazing, especially if you're trying to zoom in on a license plate although the dynamic range is fantastic. Sentry Mode has freed me up to wire the dashcam into the 12V port in the console and not use park mode on the Blackvue. The car never slept properly after installing the Blackvue (too much constant 12V battery drain). So this is a great setup for me. I considered selling the Blackvue but after eBay fees etc it just isn't worth it. Plus having 4k means I can get a nice, crispy image of a license plate if needed.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

absolutely. The difference in quality between the onboard camera(s) and a dedicated dashcam is significant. My Blackvue also records 100% of movement around the car, so if there was something the on-board cameras caught, then going to the higher quality camera will have additional footage. And there is a ton the on-board doesn't deem significant to record. IE, parked at a stadium garage yesterday. the on-board camera (Sentry Mode) saved 2 sets of clips. One from the guy getting into the car next to me and one of us returning to the car. While the Blackvue had the continual footage from 1pm thru 8pm.
but with that said, my blackvue does not cover the sides of the car like the on-board cameras do. So the two work nicely together for a full picture if there is an issue.


----------



## gadgetboy (Dec 2, 2018)

@BigBri Sounds like you're using both camera setups, now with a different wiring configuration. Is the Blackvue one or two cameras?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

gadgetboy said:


> @BigBri Sounds like you're using both camera setups, now with a different wiring configuration. Is the Blackvue one or two cameras?


Yeah I use both, figure why not. Blackvue is a front and rear if you have the 2CH version.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

As above. I'll keep using my blackvue (front and rear cameras) until the tesla ones work as well, and reliably. It may be a long time until that happens.


----------



## Scrutmonkey (Mar 30, 2018)

Yup, still using my Rexing i pulled from my last car. better quality vids.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I have a Blackvue dash cam from my Volt, but haven't bothered to install it. One thing that scares me is it records all the time. So if I'm in an accident, they can look at other times I did something stupid and say it was my fault. The Tesla Cam on the other hand, only records when I want it to.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

I am. Why? Because my dashcam keeps recordings for longer.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

gadgetboy said:


> The latest software update dramatically improves the dash cam capabilities both while driving and while parked with Sentry mode.
> 
> Are you still using (or planning to use) a standalone dash cam?


I missed out on the BlackVue group buy and now I won't get one for sure. That said the quality on the BlackVue units is considerably better.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I missed out on the BlackVue group buy and now I won't get one for sure. That said the quality on the BlackVue units is considerably better.


I took part in the first group buy.
Then Tesla announced that built-in DashCam was coming before I got my car.

I ended up never opening the Blackvue and just sold it on Amazon two weeks ago. After Amazon fees and shipping, I ended up making $2.19.


----------



## Dale Gardner (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm using the native Tesla dashcam system. The side cameras are fantastic!  What other car has a built-in dashcam? Let alone 3 of them!?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dale Gardner said:


> Let alone 3 of them!?


You mean "3 that we have access to"


----------



## gadgetboy (Dec 2, 2018)

Scrutmonkey said:


> Yup, still using my Rexing i pulled from my last car. better quality vids.


Which model Rexing?


----------



## gadgetboy (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m thinking about just installing a stand-alone camera for the rear and relying on the Tesla cams for front and side angles. 

Any thoughts on this approach?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

gadgetboy said:


> I'm thinking about just installing a stand-alone camera for the rear and relying on the Tesla cams for front and side angles.
> 
> Any thoughts on this approach?


What do you need a rear camera for?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It's still just too cheap an easy to put in a $50 dash cam and know you are confidently covered in a nice wide angle regardless of Tesla software bugs and USB drive issues. I have cheap front and rear dash cams and use Tesla's as well. It costs you next to nothing to have a TON of extra security.
Also, Tesla only saves an hour of video. I often see headlines of folks being accused of things...I know I have 3-5 days of video on my dash cam, it's easy to go back and "see what happened" even through there was no saved video or crash event.
And now that they keep running for a while while the car isn't sleeping, my cheap dash cams now work when parked as well


----------



## gadgetboy (Dec 2, 2018)

JWardell said:


> It's still just too cheap an easy to put in a $50 dash cam and know you are confidently covered in a nice wide angle regardless of Tesla software bugs and USB drive issues. I have cheap front and rear dash cams and use Tesla's as well.


Which cams are you running?


----------



## gadgetboy (Dec 2, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> What do you need a rear camera for?


There is no rear dash cam (yet?) in the Model 3. If it was on the feature roadmap I might wait but having a rear camera can protect you from both parking lot mishaps and rear enders who claim that you "backed into them."

Since the front and side cameras are working both while driving and in Sentry Mode I'm thinking that a single rear cam would be inexpensive to buy and install compared to a 2-channel model.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

gadgetboy said:


> There is no rear dash cam (yet?) in the Model 3.


Note that the two fender cameras are now recorded as well, and they both are aimed towards the rear.


----------



## gadgetboy (Dec 2, 2018)

garsh said:


> Note that the two fender cameras are now recorded as well, and they both are aimed towards the rear.


Correct. They're both good camera angles to have available but they don't cover the rear bumper area for parking lot issues or rear enders.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

gadgetboy said:


> There is no rear dash cam (yet?) in the Model 3. If it was on the feature roadmap I might wait but having a rear camera can protect you from both parking lot mishaps and rear enders who claim that you "backed into them."


Any dashcam that is running will protect you from the claim that you "backed into them", since any dashcam will show whether or not you were moving.


----------

